# specv amp loc?



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

can anyone tell me in detail where the factory amp is for the spec v, with out the rf package, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

in the trunk look up under the rear deck there is a silver amp. That is it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

are u sure? i thought thats where the put the forkford fosgate amp there
i have the stock spec v audio system
with the three speakers in the deck


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

i thought the spec v only came with the fosgate system.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

nope!
does anyone else know where it is?


----------

